# Employment > Freelance Listings >  New PACCIN Job Listing tabs!

## Mark Wamaling

In light of the financial impact of the COVID-19 pandemic on both cultural institutions and the arts industry, we would like to introduce this new tab in our forum which will be a companion to our Job listing tab. This new *Freelance Listings* tab is for posting time-based projects for installations, collection relocations and other projects. Any project that requires temporary labor. Freelance art handlers, registrars and others in our community should benefit from having this new resource. 


Our Job Listings forum is now listed as *Permanent Listings* and will continue to provide full time job postings. This forum is one of our most active groups for posts and viewings, so employers should continue to post their jobs there.  In order to post permanent or freelance listings, one must first register on our website (it's free, see link on main page). Any questions, contact our Publications Chair, Chris Barber, at chris@paccin.org


We will be adding a Job resource page to the website soon that provides links to a variety of job sites as well as institutions that have job posting listed on their websites. 


These are very difficult times for many of us, and we want to do what we can to connect you to the career resources you need. So please spread the word of these new resources!

----------

